# A little advice needed x



## Jen83 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi there, My cat is currently very heavily pregnant. I have 4 cats my older female had kittens a few years ago and was text book with it! My cat Coco who is the one that is very pregnant is showing no signs what so ever of nesting well apart from getting in the middle of my bed, she is not interested in her bed or a box I have made up for her. She is huge and I can see the kittens moveing in her very clearly when she is laying down. She is just not showing any signs of having them. She is still eating very well and is still quite active, can any one offer some advice? This is her first Litter. Also can anyone give any advice to how many she might be having she is very large in the tummy area and all 8 of her nipples are enlarged x


----------



## Clairey1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

hiya 
how many weeks pregnant is she? 
she might go into the box when she is ready to have them. or she might just have them on your bed :biggrin5:

i'm sorry i can't offer any help. i'm sure more experienced people will give you better help and advice soon


----------



## Jen83 (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm pretty sure she's around 9 week mark x She is purring alot to herself which is not normal for her x I just hope it's soon as I really feel for her she's a right little pud at the moment x


----------



## Clairey1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

bless her! i know sometimes they can leak a bit of milk a day or two before they're ready to deliver. so keep an eye out for that!
i might be wrong, but i'm sure if i am i will be corrected


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

My queen didn't nest at all. In fact, the only different behaviours she had was a new kind of meow when one of my other cats went close to her.

When labour began, my girl meowed as if she was on call for me to come then hopped straight into the box I had set up (that she had ignored until then!) and started her contractions.

I wouldn't be concerned unless the other cats are roaming around her.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

my raggy girl only looked for her nesting box the day she gave birth.. you can usually tell by the way they walk around looking for somewhere quiet.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

well 9 weeks means she is about to give birth soon, what day was she taken to stud / matings witnessed? 

Most cats on their first time wont nest, they wait till the last minute, some think they need the loo and will go in that.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_good luck, hope it goes well, keep us posted._


----------



## Jen83 (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm taking a guess at around the 9th of feb. I'm guessing at the 9th as even though I kept her in it was like the cravendale advert out side our home around then, we thought we were safe but a local ginger tom somehow managed to get into the house during the night. All my other babies have been done. She will be netured when the kittens are around 6 weeks old x Plus I have noticed that she has become very defensive against our other female whos older than her, normally they get on like a house on fire but last few days she has gone for her when she shows interest in playing with her x Thank you all for the advice this seems to be the one place I have found where advice does not conflict from page to page x


----------



## Clairey1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

ooo it could be any day now then 

good luck and i hope it's soon for you and the lil momma


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Jen83 said:


> I'm taking a guess at around the 9th of feb
> ...
> we thought we were safe but a local ginger tom somehow managed to get into the house during the night.
> ...


An average is 65 days from first mating, and there are lots of online cat pregnancy calculators. This one gives you milestones as well:

Purrinlot | Purrinlot Pregnancy Calendar for Cats

And it reckons the due date is April 13th, so in a few days.


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

shame you didnt neuter her from 3 months of age, or just neuter her after the local cats got in your house. Anyway you cant neuter her when the kittens are 6weeks old!! You need to wait until they are 12-13weeks old and ready to leave mum, assuming you will be doing everything properly.


----------



## Crushmer (Nov 14, 2011)

Hope you know that your irresponsibility put your girl in allot of danger. Firstly, these toms who are mating with all these different cats have a very big chance of having feline aids and leukemia and your cat can have it now and it can also be passed to her kittens and to your other cats... and secondly, there are so many things that can go wrong during birth of the kittens.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

The usual reaction on PF when anyone announces an accidental pregnancy


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

lizward said:


> The usual reaction on PF when anyone announces an accidental pregnancy
> 
> View attachment 87983


Great picture, but totally inappropriate to the thread imho, as I don't see anyone having a hissy fit on here 

It's actually _very_ tame considering every day on the PF breeding section is like Groundhog Day regarding 'accidental pregnacies'.


----------



## Jen83 (Apr 9, 2012)

I would just like to say I have not come here to be judged, I came here to ask advice as my vets was closed due to the easter hoildays. I take great care of all my animals, regular vet checks etc etc, I never intended for my cat to become pregnant it was an accident, and in regards to neturing her, I was adviced by my vet that as soon as her kittens were on solids she could be at around the 6-7 week mark to prevent another pregnancy. I was offered the choice to have them terminated but as that is something I don't agree with I decided to let her have the kittens. Which will be all wanted regardless of how many there are. Any way, thank you to the people that took the time to give me good advice, and not judge me when they don't even know me. I just hope that maybe one day when the few people that choose to judge ask advice I hope to god your judged! see how it makes you feel! like I said to the people that were kind enough to offer me some great advice many thanks x


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Jen83 said:


> I'm taking a guess at around the 9th of feb. I'm guessing at the 9th as even though I kept her in it was like the cravendale advert out side our home around then, we thought we were safe but a local ginger tom somehow managed to get into the house during the night. All my other babies have been done. She will be netured when the kittens are around 6 weeks old x Plus I have noticed that she has become very defensive against our other female whos older than her, normally they get on like a house on fire but last few days she has gone for her when she shows interest in playing with her x Thank you all for the advice this seems to be the one place I have found where advice does not conflict from page to page x


The people on here do mean well, but unfortunatly see any accident as a non accident. Yes it can be prevented by a cat being done and there shouldnt be any excuse for it not to have been done. But now whats done is done, you kept her in and hoping were planning on getting her done, but a neighbour hood Tom got in, which isnt a fault of your own as knowing that Toms will go missing for days to find a girl means that a simple slightly open window or cat flap is no obstacle.

Just hope mother and kittens continue to be healthy


----------



## Jen83 (Apr 9, 2012)

I understand what you are saying. It has really upset me and I really don't know why, I blame just having a baby lol, It just upset me I came here for advice and I feel that I have been given a lecture! I understand how people would feel about this, she is my only cat not to have been done. And yes I should have had her done, but due to circumstance I was not able to get it done when it should have been done. She has had regular vet check ups during the pregnany even though the vet said she would be fine and only to bring her in if any probs I have still taken her, I have been made to feel like I should have to explain myself.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Kitetns are only trying food from 4-6weeks, kittens arent fully weaned then, they still suckle to 12-13weeks of age, and need to learn mannors from mum, life lessons from her and littermates to make them well rounded kittens, this means not letting them go until 12-13weeks of age, then mum can be neutered, just dont let her out or leave windows open, its not hard you can get netting on your window, about £5 off ebay


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Jen83 said:


> she is my only cat not to have been done. And yes I should have had her done, but due to circumstance I was not able to get it done when it should have been done.


Did your older cat who had a litter have an accidental pregnancy too?

I think the real problem is not just the fact that there are too many kittens being bred, but the very real health dangers that you have put your girl into (that crushmer has pointed out) through allowing a local tom to get to her.


----------



## Clairey1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

i know you all mean well. just as much as i know there are alot of people out there who are deliberately allowing their cats to have litter after litter.

there are some people though who are dealing with genuine accidents - whether you choose to believe that or not, and not everybody deserves the ear bashing that some people give out on this forum.

people are coming on here, in hope for help and advice on their current situation.
they aren't coming on here to be made to feel ten times worse than what they already are probably feeling!

now, as i said - i know there are alot of people who claim it was an accident when it really wasn't. those people deserve everything they get!
but unless that is proven - i don't think any of you have the right to judge!


----------



## Jen83 (Apr 9, 2012)

In reply to my older cat she was pregnant when I rescued her x She was spayed as soon as the vet said it was safe to do after she had her litter x Both of my boys were done as soon as they were old enough to, unfortunatly I had been very poorly during my pregnancy and did not get a chance to take my coco to the vets to get her done x She was kept in at all time, somehow and we don't even know to this day a neighbours cat got into the house x


----------



## Jen83 (Apr 9, 2012)

I have decided to leave this forum, its a shame coz some people gave me some really good advice, but at the end of the day I did not come here to be Judged. I'm not going to sit here and explain myself to strangers thank you to the people that gave me advice it was really kind of you to do so. Too set the record straight I did not go out of my way to allow my cat to become pregnant, it was a pure accident, I could as was offered had the litter aborted, that just did not sit right with me. I have and will continue to do the very best for my cats x


----------



## Clairey1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

i think you should just ignore the judgemental ones! 
they're not all bad on here!

i went through the same as you last week. i also got an ear bashing. you don't need to explain yourself to anybody!

if you really feel you need to leave, then i wish you the best of luck with your cat and her kittens. also congratulations on the birth of your baby


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

jen dont leave, claire and i have both been lectured, but take the advice ignore the bad, I know how easy it is for a tom to come in , at the end of the day the way i see it, our cats are now pregnant, we will not abort, so we learnt our lesson, and all we can do is the best from now onwards z


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I wouldnt leave, these people who have been a little harsh in thier comments will also be your savior should something go wrong and you need quick advice.

I do hope you stick around, you've no need to explain your personal circumstances, long as your mind is clear that you didnt let it happen and from now on you'll do all you can to help her and her kittens and make sure no one else gets in and she doesnt get out.


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

sometimes people feel so strongly about things, it comes across a bit hard. but....they mean well, and they haven't said anything that is wrong, just not what you were expecting.

when i joined i had a bit of a rough start, but i tell you what, there are some absolute genius's on here and their advice is so valuable - have a day or two to think, then decide.

once you get into the swing we are all absolutely bonkers, and you'll find some hilarious threads to join in with just for fun - it's not all serious  x


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Jen83 said:


> I'm taking a guess at around the 9th of feb. I'm guessing at the 9th as even though I kept her in it was like the cravendale advert out side our home around then, we thought we were safe but a local ginger tom somehow managed to get into the house during the night. All my other babies have been done. She will be netured when the kittens are around 6 weeks old x Plus I have noticed that she has become very defensive against our other female whos older than her, normally they get on like a house on fire but last few days she has gone for her when she shows interest in playing with her x *Thank you all for the advice this seems to be the one place I have found where advice does not conflict from page to page* x


Note the bolded bit people.

There are so many people on here, that can, and do, offer great advice to people that need it.

These same people that come looking for advice, then decide not to come back because of judgements passed on them.

Does it ever occur to anyone, the people asking for advice ask it because they have the best interest of their pets at heart?

You're not going to get a BYB, only in it for the money, asking how best to look after their pet.

Accidents _do_ happen.

I found a neighbours cat in my boat last week. As you know my munchkins dont go out, so how this other cat got in is a mystery. If my vet hadnt agreed to neuter Holly and Rowan so young, I _could_ be the one posting here asking about Hollys pregnancy.

Something a lot of you dont know is the ongoing medical problems my OH is having at the moment - he was back in A&E a couple of weeks ago, and again kept in overnight. I have had to cancel 2 dentist appts, and a doctors appt for myself so far, because of these hospital visits, and I havent yet rearranged them - I can totally understand how not rearranging a non-urgent vet appt can happen.

All I'm saying is, maybe cut some people a bit of slack - the fact they are actually posting asking for advice shows they care doesnt it?


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I just wanted to say please please please do nor have her spayed 6 weeks post labour. You need to wait till the kittens leave mum at 12 weeks old then she will be ready. This is really important.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

can someone please point out the nasty judgemental posts in this thread as I cant see them!


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Someone I know had an accidental litter.

Well by accidental I mean let their cat out knowing she was unnetuered and in call.

One kitten was stillborn
One was born blind
One had no tail

They were sold at 8 weeks old and neither of them are alive now as new owners let them out to roam the streets and got hit by a car.


----------

